# Anyone with a big cat - shopping help



## flurryjuno (23 September 2014)

House cats of course  I'm getting my Norwegian Forest cat next month and he is BIG, currently cat shopping but have no idea what size things to buy! Collars, beds, climbing posts, litter boxes, the works really. Only had teeny tiny rescue cats and basically got away with kitten accessories in the past so this is a new experience, any particular suggestions?


----------



## asmp (23 September 2014)

I bought from Amazon a Catit jumbo litter tray and it's HUGE!

We want pics when you get him


----------



## TrasaM (23 September 2014)

Photos and yet more photos. Such a beautiful breed.. 
Maybe you should look in the doggy bed section instead of the cat dept


----------



## flurryjuno (24 September 2014)

Basically extra large everything then  Its the climbing tree that I can't find, the ones on amazon are £150+ for a big one that he'll fit and I don't think I can fork that amount out just yet, maybe about £80! 

Oh and pic of him from breeder


----------



## dibbin (24 September 2014)

I have a friend who has 2 Maine Coons, I'll ask her!


----------



## asmp (24 September 2014)

flurryjuno said:



			Basically extra large everything then  Its the climbing tree that I can't find, the ones on amazon are £150+ for a big one that he'll fit and I don't think I can fork that amount out just yet, maybe about £80! 

Oh and pic of him from breeder 






Click to expand...

Lovely!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 September 2014)

I opened this thread expecting to see photos of your new pet cheetah or tiger!  

He's a handsome cat, I hope you have many wonderful years with him.


----------



## joelb (24 September 2014)

He's lovely, is he an ex stud boy?

I have 3 Maine Coons and a Ragdoll and tbh I wouldnt bother with a bed, mine have dog beds but they dont really use them, much prefer to find their own spots.which change regularly a la musical kitties.  If you only want to buy once Id go for an outdoor wooden tower and spruce it up with carpet and sisal; if you cant stretch to that for now check out petplanet.co.uk as towers are well priced on there.  And deffo get a catit senses play circuit of some description, my house is permanently lit by the flashing red ball .


----------



## flurryjuno (24 September 2014)

joelb said:



			He's lovely, is he an ex stud boy?

I have 3 Maine Coons and a Ragdoll and tbh I wouldn&#8217;t bother with a bed, mine have dog beds but they don&#8217;t really use them, much prefer to find their own spots&#8230;.which change regularly a la musical kitties.  If you only want to buy once I&#8217;d go for an outdoor wooden tower and spruce it up with carpet and sisal; if you can&#8217;t stretch to that for now check out petplanet.co.uk as towers are well priced on there.  And deffo get a catit senses play circuit of some description, my house is permanently lit by the flashing red ball .
		
Click to expand...

Yep, breeders stopping breeding NFCs and is selling up  I have various dog beds littering the house, suppose those will have to do, thanks for the ideas! Googling now


----------



## joelb (24 September 2014)

flurryjuno said:



			Yep, breeders stopping breeding NFCs and is selling up 

Click to expand...

Thought so, he's impressively thick set in a way some neuters never achieve. Beautiful boy!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 September 2014)

He's gorgeous,  I think one of mine is part Wegie,  also have a Ragdoll so both big cats! They are only allowed out under supervision but the suspected Wegie will sit in the rain and her top coat is totally waterproof. 
Expect a strong demanding but delightful personality and if he's anything like me he will be very chatty with distinct "voices" for different feelings 

Re litter tray we have a pets at home jumbo(!) Tray and it has a clip on surround to stop any accidents over the side. It's so heavy when full!

Something really hard to find is tall scratching posts, managed to find a 3 foot onein pets at home and they both reach the top as they love to stretch while scratching,  with the ones for "normal" sized cats they have to sit down and even then neared the top. Think it could be an idea for dragon's den!


----------



## flurryjuno (26 September 2014)

me&Harvey said:



			He's gorgeous,  I think one of mine is part Wegie,  also have a Ragdoll so both big cats! They are only allowed out under supervision but the suspected Wegie will sit in the rain and her top coat is totally waterproof. 
Expect a strong demanding but delightful personality and if he's anything like me he will be very chatty with distinct "voices" for different feelings 

Re litter tray we have a pets at home jumbo(!) Tray and it has a clip on surround to stop any accidents over the side. It's so heavy when full!

Something really hard to find is tall scratching posts, managed to find a 3 foot onein pets at home and they both reach the top as they love to stretch while scratching,  with the ones for "normal" sized cats they have to sit down and even then neared the top. Think it could be an idea for dragon's den!
		
Click to expand...

I miss hearing distinct meows about the house, I think I'm most excited about that! Thank you, gonna go to pets at home for a nosy today to see in comparison to the ones online


----------



## Serianas (26 September 2014)

WE have a big cat, but not any specific breed just a domestic longhair... he is seven kilos and not a scrap overweight just very... well... big.  Cant think of how else to describe him! The vet was shocked when I got him out of the carrier!

We have the pets at home tall scratching post and although he can reach the top he prefers the middle which unscrews it :S  one day he will get bopped on the head...

He also has a dogs pillow as no cat bed really suits him...

he is the most affectionate and gorgeous cat though, cant imagine life without him!


----------



## MagicMelon (26 September 2014)

I'd research the breed a lot OP. When I got my first Bengal I couldn't understand why she kept peeing on the floor beside the litter tray and not in it! I read somewhere that they prefer covered, very private areas to do their business so I bought a big plastic storage box with lid from B&Q and cut a circle hole in the side for her to get in and out. She loved it and no more accidents   Had to get two boxes when we got our second Bengal as I heard they didnt like sharing. Mine are also obsessed by water, they make an absolute state with a water bowl - they'll tip it up, stand in it, basically drench the place so I have to have a heavy bowl sitting in my utility room sink all the time and even then they'd rather I ran the tap for them every time I pass one...

I know of a few people with Main Coons and theirs adore those water fountain things as their water bowl and spend all their time lying about on their large cat climbing frame.


----------



## autumn7 (13 October 2014)




----------



## autumn7 (13 October 2014)

Our Maine Coons had a giant covered litter tray and a water fountain as kittens although once big enough and fully inoculated and neutered they just wander in and out with our other moggies so find their own spots. No special beds required.
Baby boy:
	
	
		
		
	


	




Fully grown:


----------



## EventingMum (18 October 2014)

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/large/large_cat_trees_height_180_cm/279035

I got this cat tree for our cats who are fairly big. They've never taken to "houses" in their previous cat trees before but this one is much bigger and they were using it regularly to sleep in when we first got it. Unfortunately my son's reasonably tall jack russell has decided it's his domain and has evicted the cats so that he can curl up in it. One cat does still sleep on the top level!


----------

